# Any CGFers also members of the 'Acoustic Guitar Forum (AGF)'?



## Acousticado (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been a regular member of the AGF since 2002 under the same Acousticado username. Just curious if any CGFers also hang-out there and what your username is, should you be willing to share.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, I visit there sometimes. I've had great luck in sourcing a few nice acoustics at exceptional prices. It's a great place for honest reviews and market conditions for new/used instruments ( even electrics).


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I was a member years ago before the name change.
Pretty clickie as I recall.


----------



## Acousticado (Jul 28, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> I was a member years ago before the name change.
> Pretty clickie as I recall.


Hmmm, in all my years there, including back when it was called the Taylor Guitar Forum, this is the first I've read that and have not experienced it myself. Too bad if that was your sense. I'm sure this place is as well run with good folks. The 'be nice' rule at the AGF has kept that forum that way. Btw, in no way am I trying to compare the two forums or drive folks over there. I'm just curious about any familiar folks here, that's all. This forum seems to be doing very well and I wish I would have discovered it ages ago.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I visit once in a while, same basic name.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I should check it out. I have acquired three acoustics this year, 2 modestly priced, one cheap.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I made some comment about one of my Taylors. It was my honest opinion about one of my own guitars so there really wasn't any room for disagreement. It's my guitar. It's my opinion of it. It was the truth but it wasn't earth shattering or anything. In truth I can't even remember what the actual comment was, that's how minor it was. All I recall is that it was truthful and to the point rather than pussy-assed and sugar coated. Don't get me wrong, I love my Taylors as much as the next guy but I'm not brainwashed about them. The lambasting I got for my comment was so freakishly and insanely out of proportion with this little thing I like to call reality that it was actually quite comical .... except that it wasn't if you know what I mean. Nah, they weren't just having fun with me. I became a target after that. They ganged up. It didn't matter what I said, I was wrong. I was rebuked and rebutted at every step regardless of my words or actions. It was the first time I ever found myself on the wrong side of the mob mentality. Actually the only time. It was the worst guitar forum experience I have ever had. It did have one positive affect on me though. It completely changed how I think about forums. Now? I don't give a flying shit what people think of my posts. People don't like what I gotta say? Fuck 'em!

So, I guess you could say the Acoustic Guitar Forum is responsible for my cheery and upbeat disposition!!


----------



## Acousticado (Jul 28, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> I made some comment about one of my Taylors. It was my honest opinion about one of my own guitars so there really wasn't any room for disagreement. It's my guitar. It's my opinion of it. It was the truth but it wasn't earth shattering or anything. In truth I can't even remember what the actual comment was, that's how minor it was. All I recall is that it was truthful and to the point rather than pussy-assed and sugar coated. Don't get me wrong, I love my Taylors as much as the next guy but I'm not brainwashed about them. The lambasting I got for my comment was so freakishly and insanely out of proportion with this little thing I like to call reality that it was actually quite comical .... except that it wasn't if you know what I mean. Nah, they weren't just having fun with me. I became a target after that. They ganged up. It didn't matter what I said, I was wrong. I was rebuked and rebutted at every step regardless of my words or actions. It was the first time I ever found myself on the wrong side of the mob mentality. Actually the only time. It was the worst guitar forum experience I have ever had. It did have one positive affect on me though. It completely changed how I think about forums. Now? I don't give a flying shit what people think of my posts. People don't like what I gotta say? Fuck 'em!
> 
> So, I guess you could say the Acoustic Guitar Forum is responsible for my cheery and upbeat disposition!!


That's too bad. I know the kind of debates of which you speak. I've read them, but stay out of them. In so far as discussion forums go, I still find that the mods there do a pretty good job of reining-in such behaviour.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

That's why I stay out of the political conversations on here.
People get an idea lodged in their head and they freak out on you if you dare to have a different thought.
Like we're not allowed to be individuals.
No, wait. We can be individuals but there's only two kinds of 'em.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

The main forum is great for beginners. You get regular requests for cheap guitar and string recommendations, which are always the same. The newbie "I've got GAS so bad" threads and the ever popular "humidity" obsessions. The sub forums have some very talented builders and players interacting with regular folk.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BMW-KTM said:


> So, I guess you could say the Acoustic Guitar Forum is responsible for my cheery and upbeat disposition!!


ʎɹʇunoɔ ǝsoɹ plᴉʍ

Something about your upbeat disposition is also upside down. However, you are always cheery and we think you are great here.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Awwwww.....


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

+1 on agf too (imo no forum is perfect & they're all voluntary)


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just joined there last week. Same name. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are always those who don't read and follow the rules. I actually read the important rule...

*1) BE NICE!* The Acoustic Forum is a happy place. Mean people are not welcome here. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all. Treat others with respect. If you bumped into each other in the guitar store, you'd probably be cordial. We ask that you be the same way here. The people on the forum are your neighbors, and share similar love for music and guitars. *Please refrain from "brand-wars", or discussions on which brand of guitar is better than the other.* The philosophy at the Acoustic Guitar Forum is that the best guitar for YOU is the guitar that you fall in love with - the guitar that speaks to you. Tone is such a subjective thing... What sounds great to one person might not sound so good to another. That's okay! If you can make music with it, if you love it, it's the right guitar for YOU! At the Acoustic Guitar Forum, we respect each other no matter what brand of guitar we play. Messages considered by the Administrators or Moderators to be inappropriate will be deleted without warning. Vulgar or obscene language or content (pictures, etc.) has no place on this forum.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes. Same user name.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just joined up. After a couple + decades of only electrics, I got my first acoustic in March. I was perusing a Godin thread and noticed Mooh's post. And there it was, a small world thing. I just picked up a used S&P Woodland Pro Folk.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah it's a good place, fair market reviews/prices, majority of it is in USD though.
I'm KeyserSoze on a lot of guitar forums, but this one is my favorite


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> After a couple + decades of only electrics, I got my first acoustic in March.


I find stories like yours fascinating because that just doesn't compute for me. I can't fathom a world where I only play electric. I realise there are tons of folks who play electric exclusively but that doesn't stop it from amazing me. I can fathom the other way around; acoustic only, never tried electric. I guess we hail from a different part of the universe.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

BMW-KTM said:


> I find stories like yours fascinating because that just doesn't compute for me. I can't fathom a world where I only play electric. I realize there are tons of folks who play electric exclusively but that doesn't stop it from amazing me. I can fathom the other way around; acoustic only, never tried electric. I guess we hail from a different part of the universe.


British Invasion: Beatles, Rolling Stones, Yardbirds, The Who, The Kinks, The Pretty Things,.... - If you were if a group, you played electric guitar. I could never get into the music the local folkies were playing, not even Dylanish, more Peter, Paul and Maryish. Most all of my friends who played, had electrics.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

i read it but havnt joined, seems to have a good variety of info ....


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

A lot of good information on the AGF but also lot of questions asked just for the sake of asking something which is fine I suppose. I got banned offa there for saying, in a thread about guns, that an armed society is a peaceful society. But, bless their hearts, I guess they gotta draw the line somewhere...lol 

Couple of weeks ago I was trying to trying to provenance a 1941 D28 which I need like another hole in the head but some guy was offering to trade it for one of my cars and I thought maybe. Anyway, got some good info on the Unofficial Martin Guitar forum but decided to pass on the guitar because I don't really want something that old.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Someone posted age poll on that Forum. So far 226 have taken the poll. 158 are over 50. 58 are under 50. Mostly a bunch of fogies like me.


----------

